# [V/T] Jede Menge PC Spiele + 2 Steam Accounts



## Lockdown-Xray (3. September 2009)

Hallo Community ich verkaufe hier einige PC Spiele.
Preise sind voll verhandelbar und ich bin tauschwillig (idealerweise gegen andere Games 




Alone in the Dark 5
Painkiller
Doom 3
World in Conflict
Prey
GTA 3
STALKER
Bioshock
Call of Juarez


-----------



Star Trek Elite Force
 UT 2004

Unreal 2

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1

Enclave (Original Box)

Kreed

Dungeon Lords

Söldner - Secret Wars

New World Order

The Fall - Last Days of Gaia

Battlefield 1942

Codename Panzers : Phase One

Rainbow Six 3 : Ravenshield


Atari Game Box mit

 - Getting UP

 - Fahrenheit

 - Desperados

 - Tycoon City NY

 - Demon Stone


Gold Games 8 mit :

- Splinter Cell

- Rainbow6 Raven Shield

- Lords of Everquest

- Fluch der Karibik

- Beyond Good and Evil

- Prince of Persia

- Lock On

- World Racing

- Biathlon 2004

- XIII


-----------


Cossacs : Napoleon Wars

Rome : Total War

Alone in the Dark 4

Empire Earth

Empire Earth 2

IL2 Sturmovik

Thorgal - Fluch des Odin

Might and Magic IX (9)

Stronghold 2

Gothic 2 (Original Karton XXL)

Legends of Might and Magic (mit Handbuch)

Gorasul

Silver

Sumonner

Dungeon Siege 1

Spellforce 1

Spellforce Breath of Winter Addon

Anno 1602

Anno 1503

Arx Fatalis

Morrowind

Morrowind - Tribunal

Icewind Dale 1

Icewind Dale 1 - Addon

Icewind Dale 2 jeweils mit XXXL Handbüchern

Legends of Might and Magic

Might and Magic 7,8 und 9

Star Trek - Deep Space Nine

NFS carbon - collectors edition

Lands of Lore 3

Divine Divinity

Ovlivion : Knights of Nine


-----------



Indiana Jones - Fate of Atlantis

Indiana Jones - Der Letzte Kreuzzug

Moorhuhn 2

Moorhuhn Kart XXL (Teil1)

Moorhuhn Total

Star Trek - Armada

*=============================*

Steam Account #1

Portal
Trackmania Nations Forever
CSS
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Half Life 2 : Episode 1
Half Life 2 : Episode 2
Half Life 2 : Lost Coast
Team Fortress 2

Steam Account #2

Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Half Life 2 : Episode 1
Half Life 2 : Episode 2
Half Life 2 : Lost Coast
CSS
CS 1.6
Half Life mit allen Addons
Portal 
Team Fortress 2
Rebuchet

Beide Accounts ohne ESL und VAC Bann


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (3. September 2009)

doom 3 - ist das noch das ganz orginale und nicht die bigbox? und unbeschädigt in sehr gutem zustand?


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (3. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du unter BigBox verstehst.
Es is von dem Abmessungen her wie eine DVD Hülle nur doppelt so dick - mit 3 CDs und einem Handbuch (30 Seiten)*sowie Inlays.
Handbuch ist deutsch auf der Verpackung steht uncut drauf ^^
Zustand natürlich top   *


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (3. September 2009)

dann ist das die ganz orginale und die, die ich gesucht hab^^

suchst du was bestimmtes?


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (3. September 2009)

Nein, biete einfach mal alle Spiele an die du entbehren kannst.
Vielleicht kann ich ja welche brauchen.

Ansonsten :*G11, Festplattenentkopplung USB Strick und Cardreader sowie Druckerpapier*   *


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (3. September 2009)

hast ne pn


----------



## Kreon (3. September 2009)

Wenn Doom 3 doch nicht verkauft wird, meld dich mal bei mir mit ner Preisvorstellung


----------



## Party4Life (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe Interesse an "Star Trek - Deep Space Nine".
Würde gerne tauschen, schau mal bitte in meinen Thread, ob etwas passendes für dich dabei ist.

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/Verkauf-Aufloesen-von-umfangreicher-Spielesammlung-7913140.html


Gruß,
Party


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (4. September 2009)

Ehrlichgesagt :*Da is nix dabei   *


----------



## Party4Life (4. September 2009)

Lockdown-Xray schrieb:


> Ehrlichgesagt : Da is nix dabei


Hmm, ich könnte dir noch "Far Cry" anbieten.
Interesse?


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (8. September 2009)

wennns uncut ist ..


----------



## GameZocker92 (13. September 2009)

Was willste den für die Steam Accounts haben?
Also einzelnd.
Bist du auch an nem Tausch interessiert?

MFG


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (13. September 2009)

Mach ein Angebot - Tauschen ist OK wenn ich die sachen brauchen kann.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (13. September 2009)

was is jetz eig mit doom3?


----------



## GameZocker92 (13. September 2009)

OK ich hätte hier:

GTA 4
Dead Space
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Need for Speed Undercover
Star Wars Republic Commando
Kotor 2 (Englisch)

MfG


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (18. September 2009)

Schlag was vor !
  Beachte aber dass allein auf dem Icewind Dale 2 Karton 75€ als Preis ausgeschrieben waren.

  Hab dir mal Fotos vom Lieferumfang gemacht.

  Icewind Dale 1 : Jewelcase mit 2 CDs und Demo CD und Handbuch (122 Seiten) 
 (Das Handbuch is versehentlich auf dem Icewind Dale 2 Foto) 
  Icewind Dale 1 Addon : DVD Case, Karte, Inlay, Schnellreferenzkarten (2x) Handbuch (52 Seiten)
  Icewind Dale 2 : Kartonumverpackung, Jewelcase (2CDs) Karte, Inlays (2 Stück) Schnellreferenzkarte und Handbuch (153 Seiten)

  Also mach ein Angebot


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (18. September 2009)

Nunja, ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich 75€ haben will... wär mit weniger auch zufrieden.
 Das Spiel an sich gibts ja schon sehr günstig (aus Magazinen etc) aber das hier ist ein wahrer Schatz


----------



## Dumbi (26. September 2009)

Hallo? Wie sieht's denn jetzt aus?


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (27. September 2009)

LeftHandOvGod schrieb:


> was is jetz eig mit doom3?


 ja wies aussieht würd ich jetz aber langsam auch gern mal wissen?


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (27. September 2009)

Sorry, hab dich irgendwie vergessen.

 Weiß zufällig einer wie man EMail benachrichtigung bei neuen PNs einstellt ?

 Doom 3 einzeln tauschen will ich eigentlich garnicht, ist mir zu aufwendig - wenn dann direkt verkaufen.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (27. September 2009)

preisvorstellung?


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (27. September 2009)

10€ + Versand


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (27. September 2009)

keine ahnung fände auch Alone in the Dark 5 intressant, würdest du d3 und aod5 tauschen oder auch nur wieder verkaufen - falls du nur verkaufen willst dann is nichmehr intressant denn kaufen geht nich.


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (27. September 2009)

Wenn du ein gutes angebot machst ...


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (27. September 2009)

wie wärs mit far cry 2 gegen die beiden games? (vom preislichen her wärs ausgeglichen)


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (27. September 2009)

Find ich jetzt nicht, weil mans gebraucht bei einem versandhaus mit nem Fluss im Namen schon für 10.50 € oO bekommt....


----------



## hibbicon (28. September 2009)

Wie wenig willst du für Call of Juarez ?


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (28. September 2009)

es ist die Exclusive Edition.
 Wieviel gibst du ?


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (28. September 2009)

Lockdown-Xray schrieb:


> Find ich jetzt nicht, weil mans gebraucht bei einem versandhaus mit nem Fluss im Namen schon für 10.50 € oO bekommt....


 exakt bei dem versandhaus bekommt man doom3+aod5 gebraucht zusammen für:  7,50€ - ich würde also sagen es IST preislich ausgeglichen oder?


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (28. September 2009)

Warum tauschst du dann noch mir mir und kaufst nich da ?


----------



## Dumbi (28. September 2009)

Du hast irgendwie keine Lust auf Mails zu antworten, oder...?


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (28. September 2009)

wie wärs wenn du dann einfach gleich sagst das du eigentlich nicht tauschen willst? wär einfacher....


----------

